# I Washed My Disposable Masks And They Smell So Good



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

Yes, you *can* hand wash those disposable masks. I have both the traditional medical masks and KN95s. I was washing out the reversible designer masks my ex-DIL made for me and added a little fabric softener thinking they'd dry less wrinkled on the solid side. I decided to launder the disposables the same way. When I wore my KN95 for the first time afterward (a couple of days ago), it smelled *so* good (I use Kirkland liquid softener). Today I wore one of the the medical masks...same thing though not as pronounced and that one was washed today.

The first KN95 I got has been washed several times already and it's still holding up well. I ordered a box of 20 so I should be good for quite awhile. I read a few weeks ago that it's actually best to store the masks in paper, not plastic bags, so I bought some and will spray each with disinfectant and let it dry before putting the masks inside. This is a supporting, but different article from the one I previously read.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/wellness/the-no-1-way-to-store-your-face-mask/ar-BB13W9JN


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 10, 2020)

I sprayed one of my economical paper masks with a mix of 99% isopropanol alcohol and peppermint oil, and wow, what a change!

Makes me feel so alive and healthy! Totally revives and tweaks the senses.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 10, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I sprayed one of my economical paper masks with a mix of 99% isopropanol alcohol and peppermint oil, and wow, what a change!
> 
> Makes me feel so alive and healthy! Totally revives and tweaks the senses.


Oooh...I can imagine it does! FYI I've been reading that 70% alcohol actually has a better disinfecting quality than 91% alcohol, so I have to assume the same vs 99%. I didn't take chemistry in high school or college so I couldn't give an intelligible explanation for why that is. So here's an article that does. I did figure out how to dilute the 91% and make 70% however because Costco has been out of alcohol for months. Local pharmacy says now due to price hikes in product, they'll be selling 8 ounces for $5.99 - $8.99 according to strength. Costco's charged about $5 or $6 for 64 oz of the 70%.
https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/isopropyl-alcohol-percent-disinfecting-36723904


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oooh...I can imagine it does! FYI I've been reading that 70% alcohol actually has a better disinfecting quality than 91% alcohol, so I have to assume the same vs 99%. I didn't take chemistry in high school or college so I couldn't give an intelligible explanation for why that is. So here's an article that does. I did figure out how to dilute the 91% and make 70% however because Costco has been out of alcohol for months. Local pharmacy says now due to price hikes in product, they'll be selling 8 ounces for $5.99 - $8.99 according to strength. Costco's charged about $5 or $6 for 64 oz of the 70%.
> https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/isopropyl-alcohol-percent-disinfecting-36723904


Very interesting. Thanks for the article, OED!

We go through a fair bit of alcohol. Over the course of summer, both dear husband and I use it to stave-off heat-rash, which we both suffer from when the weather turns hot, and dear husband loves misting himself down with a light alcohol and Japanese Mint Oil mixture after he showers.

I use a mixture of alcohol and peppermint oil on my feet... OMG, so refreshing and soothing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Oooh...I can imagine it does! FYI I've been reading that 70% alcohol actually has a better disinfecting quality than 91% alcohol, so I have to assume the same vs 99%. I didn't take chemistry in high school or college so I couldn't give an intelligible explanation for why that is. So here's an article that does. I did figure out how to dilute the 91% and make 70% however because Costco has been out of alcohol for months. Local pharmacy says now due to price hikes in product, they'll be selling 8 ounces for $5.99 - $8.99 according to strength. Costco's charged about $5 or $6 for 64 oz of the 70%.
> https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/isopropyl-alcohol-percent-disinfecting-36723904


Long ago I read 70% does not evaporate as fast as 91% so it lasts longer. I keep a bottle in my truck console.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 10, 2020)

The washing of disposable masks breaks down the quality of its effectiveness.....that's what I keep reading....correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Jules (Sep 10, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> The washing of disposable masks breaks down the quality of its effectiveness.....that's what I keep reading....correct me if I'm wrong.


That’s what I was thinking too.  No facts, just thoughts.  

I’d like to know how many times would be considered acceptable.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Yes, you *can* hand wash those disposable masks. I have both the traditional medical masks and KN95s. I was washing out the reversible designer masks my ex-DIL made for me and added a little fabric softener thinking they'd dry less wrinkled on the solid side. I decided to launder the disposables the same way. When I wore my KN95 for the first time afterward (a couple of days ago), it smelled *so* good (I use Kirkland liquid softener). Today I wore one of the the medical masks...same thing though not as pronounced and that one was washed today.
> 
> The first KN95 I got has been washed several times already and it's still holding up well. I ordered a box of 20 so I should be good for quite awhile. I read a few weeks ago that it's actually best to store the masks in paper, not plastic bags, so I bought some and will spray each with disinfectant and let it dry before putting the masks inside. This is a supporting, but different article from the one I previously read.
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/wellness/the-no-1-way-to-store-your-face-mask/ar-BB13W9JN


I hand wash my masks and my filters daily. In the work environment I'm in I have to.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 10, 2020)

The cost of wearing a mask is something which is never mentioned. If you buy disposables and use them just once, it can get quite expensive. I've bought a re-usable one and rinse it in disinfectant each time I use it. You're supposed to wash them just two or three times, then discard. Can't see the thinking behind that, unless it's the manufacturer trying to persuade us to keep buying new ones.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 10, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> The cost of wearing a mask is something which is never mentioned. If you buy disposables and use them just once, it can get quite expensive. I've bought a re-usable one and rinse it in disinfectant each time I use it. You're supposed to wash them just two or three times, then discard. Can't see the thinking behind that, unless it's the manufacturer trying to persuade us to keep buying new ones.


I think if you keep an eye on the material and rid yourself of it when it starts to show signs that it's breaking down you should be ok.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 11, 2020)

I have moved on from the few N95s I bought long before the pandemic.  One should only reuse them so many times...

These days I use cloth masks. Each mask has two thicknesses of cloth. When I go to a store I wear two masks (so 4 thicknesses, total), making sure the inner one has a pipe cleaner or metal insert to fit across the bridge of my nose. 

When outside in the fresh air, but passing people on the street or enjoying a visit from 6-10 feet away, I wear a single fitted mask (2 thicknesses of cloth). 

Is double masking excessive? Perhaps. But I'm willing to err heavily on the side of caution. 

I hand wash the masks, lay them out flat to dry, and go a couple of weeks before wearings. We have been given many, many cloth masks. Dozens. Our kids and friends are tired of us asking, "Do you need any masks?"


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2020)

I agree the disposables shouldn't be washed too many times. The most I was able to manage was 5 days and that was pushing it. The get flimsy. The PM 2.5 filters actually rewash quite nicely. One would be better off with that in a fabric mask with a filter pocket.


----------

